

Measuring to Get More Users - eric3000
http://www.growhack.com/2012/11/05/measuring-to-get-more-users/

======
HPBEggo
Very informative. I would like to point out, however, that there are free
options other than Google Analytics, and many of them are less intimidating.

Statcounter is what I would suggest for anyone looking to quickly set up
something simple in this area.

------
zen_boy
I keep hearing about the importance of measuring and I found this article to
be really practical and approachable about the subject.

Where can I educate myself more about this stuff?

